# Jessie



## ec77865 (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's a picture of my only dog  She's a cross between an american and English Cocker Spaniel, nine years old and is very obedient. When she was 4 or so I started teaching her tricks (started late ) and now she knows over 10 different (useless) commands, ahaha.

Well here she is


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Jessie is gorgeous...lovely pics.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww very cute x


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

aw she is pretty


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw she's a real beauty!


----------



## ec77865 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you  She actually had Horner's syndrome (canine version of Bell's Palsy) on her left side at the time I took of the first picture, Luckily she was looking that way so she gave her good side to the camera XD


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

shes gorgeous  xx


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

She's Stunning..


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

She's a lovely looking dog.
Just goes to show it's never to late to teach a dog - bet she enjoys all her tricks.


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

Awwwwww she's beautiful


----------



## ec77865 (Jul 20, 2009)

Fleur said:


> She's a lovely looking dog.
> Just goes to show it's never to late to teach a dog - bet she enjoys all her tricks.


Lol, she enjoys getting the reward for doing those tricks! Other than that I don't think she really cares, ahaha

And thank you


----------

